# Winter Front Cover version 1.0



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Something like this front grille system is what I'd like to have:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it3-0eXFuxc&feature=related


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Dang, look at this OEM part!

http://www.bmwland.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=121416

Anyone seen this for the e90's?


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

From that thread:

Radiator shutter

The radiator shutter seals off the engine compartment from the outside and directs the cooling air under the engine.

When the vehicle is driven, the closed radiator shutter reduces the warm-up phase of the engine. In higher road speed ranges, this improves the CW value of the vehicle. This saves fuel and thus has an advantageous effect on the emissions. Furthermore, the faster heating of the coolant means that the full heat output of the vehicle can be called up earlier.

Components

*Radiator shutter
*Solenoid switch

Function

With the ignition off or in the event of a break in the activation cable, the radiator shutter is not locked. After engine start-up, the engine control unit switches the solenoid switch to earth and thus closes prevents the radiator shutter from opening.

When one or more of the following conditions exist when the vehicle is being driven, the magnetic lock for the radiator shutter is deactivated.

*Coolant temperature > 90°C
*Gearbox fluid temperature > 110°C
*Engine oil temperature > 130°C
*Power to map thermostat > 90% (only DME)
*Electric fan active

Fault code memory entries

If there is an electrical fault in the assembly, the radiator blind lock is deactivated.

The radiator shutter lock is also deactivated if a defect is detected at the coolant-temperature sensor or electric fan.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=NX71&mospid=50108&btnr=51_6379&hg=51&fg=15


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

After reading about the E60 grille shutters I added a blockage on the lower grille opening as well. Also figured out how to log data on the Torque app. Yesterday morning with -5F start temp and 0F ending temp for the drive the coolant never got above lower 150's. Drive home air temp was ~25F and temps got up to ~188 and maintained that fairly closely.

This morning air temps were ~5F the whole drive, and with the added lower grille blockage I recorded the following data. Coolant still didn't quite make it up to full operating temp, but much closer. Note the excess usage of EGR until the coolant gets above ~130. Yikes.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

floydarogers said:


> I don't know where that pic is from - certainly not the engine cooling diagrams from the M57 335d parts.


Yes it is. Look at the first diagram posted here: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/partgrp.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&hg=17&fg=05


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

TDIwyse said:


> After reading about the E60 grille shutters I added a blockage on the lower grille opening as well. Also figured out how to log data on the Torque app. Yesterday morning with -5F start temp and 0F ending temp for the drive the coolant never got above lower 150's. Drive home air temp was ~25F and temps got up to ~188 and maintained that fairly closely.
> 
> This morning air temps were ~5F the whole drive, and with the added lower grille blockage I recorded the following data. Coolant still didn't quite make it up to full operating temp, but much closer. Note the excess usage of EGR until the coolant gets above ~130. Yikes.


Amazing info, I hope you continue to test and share with us. Thank you.


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

those grille flaps are definitely neat. 

I'm always worried about not getting to operating temp in my d on my drive. I pull out of my garage, go on one street then I hit open highway 70mph+ for 40 miles.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

TDIwyse said:


> 2) EGR duty cycle is reduced for a given operating condition according to* BT data* for my work commutes.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

TDIwyse said:


> After reading about the E60 grille shutters I added a blockage on the lower grille opening as well. Also figured out how to log data on the Torque app. Yesterday morning with -5F start temp and 0F ending temp for the drive the coolant never got above lower 150's. Drive home air temp was ~25F and temps got up to ~188 and maintained that fairly closely.
> 
> This morning air temps were ~5F the whole drive, and with the added lower grille blockage I recorded the following data. Coolant still didn't quite make it up to full operating temp, but much closer. Note the excess usage of EGR until the coolant gets above ~130. Yikes.


I see what you mean now,,, What app are you using to view data? My BT cable is not compatible with the LCI, so I cannot log data.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

The data I posted was from Torque (https://market.android.com/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=en). It's really quite useful, especially now that I know how to log data and can email to my PC and then process in Excel. However, the BT tool (http://www.bavariantechnic.com/) is able to view more data fields on the bmw than can Torque.

The comment on reduced EGR was due to the observation that the engine seems to use EGR to warm itself up and maintain system temps if things get too cold. So for a given driving condition in cold weather with the covers in place there's less overall usage of EGR as measured from BT or Torque apps because the engine warms up faster and doesn't struggle to maintain temps (although at below 5F it still isn't reaching full operating temp on my ~15 mile commute with most of the grill openings covered).


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

TDIwyse said:


> The data I posted was from Torque (https://market.android.com/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=en). It's really quite useful, especially now that I know how to log data and can email to my PC and then process in Excel. However, the BT tool (http://www.bavariantechnic.com/) is able to view more data fields on the bmw than can Torque.
> 
> The comment on reduced EGR was due to the observation that the engine seems to use EGR to warm itself up and maintain system temps if things get too cold. So for a given driving condition in cold weather with the covers in place there's less overall usage of EGR as measured from BT or Torque apps because the engine warms up faster and doesn't struggle to maintain temps (although at below 5F it still isn't reaching full operating temp on my ~15 mile commute with most of the grill openings covered).


Thanks.

The BT has very limited functionality when used in an LCI. In other words it cannot be used to log data. BT is working on a new cable, but they are not sure when it will be available.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting. I had tried to log data once on my BT without success and then just resorted to "watching" the data when my wife would drive. I was able to see a lot of stuff I can't get Torque to read: Fuel Rail Pressure, EGT's, pre/post injection, etc. BT was also useful for engaging the lift pump to flush/prime fuel filters.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Wait, so you are/were able to "watch" the data on your PC using the BT cable while your wife drove? What data are you able to see? IAC? Boost? AFR's? I would love to know what initial and sub file(s) you selected to be able to watch the data! I tried this several times using my laptop and BT cable, but the software was not able to read anything and at that point I contacted BT only to be told they do not have a cable/software that is fully compatible with LCI cars.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

It's been a couple months since I last used the BT, but I distinctly remember looking at boost, egt's, fuel rail pressure (actual and requested), injection events (there's 2 pre, 1 main, 2 post -- post seems to only be used during DPF regens), etc. These were located under "Engine" "Actual Values" sub menu's if my memory is correct. But I wasn't able to log the data the one time I tried.

I didn't realize there was a potential issue with some of the e90's and the BT.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

I would love to be able to access/read all of that data. What main menu did you access in order to access the "Engine" sub menu? Was is it the "MSD80" from the engine selection menu?


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll try to get the BT tool out and running this weekend and post more details.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I've found with the E65 I had that if you are having problems with the BT tool or something isn't supported they are usually pretty responsive about getting it resolved. maybe try emailing them if you haven't already.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Their software does not support e9x's beyond 2009. And like I said previously, I already contacted BT and they acknowledged this issue and further stated they are working on an update, but not to expect it anytime soon.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

TDIwyse said:


> I'll try to get the BT tool out and running this weekend and post more details.


Well, went out to the garage and and logged into the car and got some quick shots. Screens look just like the link to the BT tool from above. I selected and plotted "coolant" and "fuel" temps just for something to plot. The car has been sitting for 2 days in the garage and it's cold (drove the old Cummins powered Jeep Wrangler to work yesterday due to snowstorm). I'm not sure why you're unable to gain access to the vehicles operating parameters?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Is this really needed? 

I ask this because the heater seems to work quite fast in these cars


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

As posted above, there's an auxiliary electronic heater.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It is not about the cars heater. It is about getting engine at the proper efficency temp. At least that is how I look at it.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> It is not about the cars heater. It is about getting engine at the proper efficency temp. At least that is how I look at it.


What he said 

A potential analogy that might help is in regards to summer vs all season vs winter tires. All season tires work pretty well for all conditions but aren't optimum in extreme heat or cold. I'm playing with ways to more optimize my vehicle in extreme cold conditions.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I need to correct something above that is potentially misleading. However, if you're not a data freak the rest will likely be very boring.

The graph I posted above, showing the EGR going to essentially 0, was not reproducible in many following drives . . . Until today.

Low sustained EGR readings seem to only happen during DPF regen events. During regen , the EGR goes extremely low and the throttle position functionality also changes dramatically. This seems to confirm what I read here:

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/egr-system-clogging-TDI.htm
_
In the newest common rail TDI engines (2009+), the EGR closes all the way during an active diesel particulate filter regeneration cycle.
_
In all other light load conditions the EGR appears to be heavily utilized. At heavier loads (heavy accelerating for example) the EGR is reduced dramatically. This appears to match the information on page 77 of the BMW Advanced Diesel Technology Workbook. Also interesting regarding EGR and engine warm-up, from this same source on page 79: 
_The EGR cooler serves the purpose of increasing the efficiency of
the EGR system. However, reaching the operating temperature as
fast as possible has priority at low engine temperatures.
In this case, the EGR cooler can be bypassed in order to heat up
the combustion chamber faster. For this purpose, there is a bypass
that diverts the flow of the exhaust around the EGR cooler._

Getting back to this mornings DPF data . . . Things get HOT during an active regen. I had read on the tdiclub forums about the Jetta/Golf/Passat regen events causing coolant temps to get into the 210F region. I didn't see that on the regen events I recorded.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?p=3675423

_Also, if you're using a ScanGuage, which shows you real coolant temp, coolant temp rises from normal 198-202 to 206-210. At least, that's what mine shows_

I didn't see 210, but it did push 200 on the morning trip when I got into stop/go town conditions at the end of the drive.  I parked at work before the regen was complete, and even with the top and bottom front openings covered the fan wasn't running, so I assume that means the car didn't think it was overly hot. It was ~32F on this morning commute, and based on the coolant temp I think having both openings covered during a regen above this temp would be unwise.

This afternoon for the drive home the ambient temps had warmed up into the mid 50's, so I uncovered both lower and upper openings. The car re-initiated the active regen once coolant temps got to ~130F and finished ~6 mins later. The morning commute had the DPF regen going for ~10 mins before hitting stop/go traffic and I interrupted it by parking and shutting off the car.

Recording this data confirmed my previous belief that observing the "Instant MPG" gauge is a good way to tell when the DPF is going on. The instant MPG data shows big variations from normal when the post injection events are being used to heat up the DPF. Flat roads at ~60 mph in a warmed up vehicle I record data showing the instant mpg ~45-50 mpg. During regen the instant mpg drops from ~50 to ~30 and fluctuate in between these numbers as extra fuel is injected. On this return home trip, the coolant was still warming up as the regen was going on, and I only saw a peak temp of 190.4. Once the regen stopped the temp fell back to ~186-188 (not quite at the normal 190 system temp).

I did some testing with version 2.0 (shaped plastic with a sliding opening for adjusting air flow) winter cover this weekend on relatively flat roads with the car fully warmed up, operating in 25F and 31F temps (2 separate days). I repeated the exact same 2.4 mile course with the cruise set at 60 mph. One direction was with the wind, one against (10-15 mph out of the West). I'd get up to speed, set the cruise, and record data in an East/West pass and then modify the cover positions and repeat. The only differences in the things I was measuring with winter cover settings (top and bottom fully closed, top closed but bottom open, top and bottom open) had to do with intake manifold temps (intake temps were measurably higher than ambient with both top/bottom covered), coolant temps ( maintain closer to 190 with openings covered), throttle position (averaged less opening with top/bottom closed), boost pressure (only a slight hill into the wind registered boost and the non-fully covered conditions required higher boost and over longer time than the covered condition) and very small differences (might be in margin of error) in average mpg (slightly higher with top/bottom covered driving with the wind but lower into wind), and EGR (slightly more with top/bottom covered).

Also recorded peak boost on a full fuel acceleration today with top/bottom open after the DPF regen had completed. 31.4 psi peak boost recorded by the OBD system.

If I record anything else interesting I'll try to post it.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Well. Pretty cool. Pretty typical insane engineer behavior :thumbup: (from one to another.)

Updates will be welcome.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

TDIwyse said:


> Well, went out to the garage and and logged into the car and got some quick shots. Screens look just like the link to the BT tool from above. I selected and plotted "coolant" and "fuel" temps just for something to plot. The car has been sitting for 2 days in the garage and it's cold (drove the old Cummins powered Jeep Wrangler to work yesterday due to snowstorm). I'm not sure why you're unable to gain access to the vehicles operating parameters?


Thanks for posting this as well as your recent log history. :thumbup: Nice to see some actual boost values.

It's interesting you are able to access this information through the 2005-2009 e90 menu and more readily that you could pull up diesel models. If memory serves me right I could not access any of the sub menus beyond the "2005-2009" e90" menu. I will try to play with it some more this weekend and see what happens. I sure would like to have access to all of these values.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

*An anecdotal addendum to cold running*

Friday mornings, I drive 67 miles from my house up to Crystal Mt. Ski area (in WA State, not MI). I get heat from the vents (ceramic electric) within about 1/2 mile (and faster on my seat and steering-wheel heaters).

The last 36 miles consists of a 30 mile segment where I gain about 2,000 feet elevation. Temp was around freezing the whole way. I noticed that the fan speed increased a bit on the way up - it was about 1/2 way up the dial at the end of that segment, indicating that it was having to run a lot of air through the heater core to heat the cabin.

The last 6 miles gains another 2,000 feet: quite a bit steeper. After only about 1/2 mile or so of climbing (at 45mph), the fan ratcheted down: there was now enough heat to adequately maintain cabin temp with less airflow, even as the outside air temp went down (to around 25f).

BMW should consider variable louvers, IMHO.:thumbup:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

floydarogers said:


> BMW should consider variable louvers, IMHO.:thumbup:


They're on soon to be released models.

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------

